# John: His Story (A play) and the 2nd commandment



## BobVigneault (Apr 15, 2010)

The church we are attending will soon be hosting a couple performances of "John: His Story". Is anyone here familiar with this work and more specifically, do any actors portray our Lord in the piece? I've found very little info on the web.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 15, 2010)

BobVigneault said:


> The church we are attending will soon be hosting a couple performances of "John: His Story". Is anyone here familiar with this work and more specifically, do any actors portray our Lord in the piece? I've found very little info on the web.


 
Check here, and then look for the sample pages. (or just see the attached cast list from that website) Jesus is one of the characters. (would seem difficult, given that this seems to be something of an evangelistic play based on John's Gospel, to do it without Jesus as a character)


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2010)

Bob,

I don't know if this helps: John, His Story at Calvary Temple Church in Concord, CA - Zvents


----------



## Herald (Apr 15, 2010)

Four actors play 27 biblical characters in 'John, His Story' News Tribune

The above link sheds some more light on this play. It appears the 2nd commandment is violated.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 15, 2010)

I have my Jesuit thinking cap on and I'm still finding it hard to see how this ISN'T a violation of the 2nd. Oh well, guess we've reached our first point of tension. I will have to decline from attending that show - graciously.


----------

